# "Preparing Automatic Repair" loop on Samsung Ativ book 8 tou



## VoidKatana (May 4, 2016)

Earlier today, I noticed that my laptop wasn't automatically adjusting its screen brightness. I often fixed this recurring problem by putting the laptop in a state where the screen would turn off. I decided to quick press the power button to quickly put my laptop into sleep mode. However, the computer's internals were still operating, so I forced the computer to shut down. When I logged back in after I re-booted the computer, I was greeted by a window that said that the hardware settings had been changed and that the computer required a restart, so I obliged. When I rebooted the computer again, I was met with a boot screen that said "Preparing Automatic Repair." My computer loaded to the "Your PC did not start correctly. This can usually be repaired with a restart." I have not been able to load the OS proper. Please help!


----------



## KibaFrost (Oct 7, 2013)

Make sure its booting via hard drive.

you can also hit F8 and use last know good config to start it - that will usually fix start up problems. or via safe mode - although i was told they took out LKGC so hopefully you have it.


----------

